# Teichzonen auch AUF Folie modelierbar? Welche Tiefe?



## odonata (6. Feb. 2007)

Liebe Teich-Experten,
inzwischen habe ich ein schönes Loch, lieber etwas zu tief ausgehoben als zu flach.
Da ich mir über die endgültige Tiefenzonenmodelierung nicht ganz klar bin: Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, die Zonen auch AUF der Folie mit nährstoffarmen Sand/Kies (so Buddelkasten-Qualität) zu gestalten?

Ich dachte daran, mit ein paar Runden Steinen auf der mit Vlies geschützten Folie Bereich abzuzirkeln, in denen ich das Bodenniveau dann mit dem Sand anhebe. Vorteil dieser Lösung wäre, daß ich das - im Gegensatz zur üblichen Gestaltung UNTER der Folie, später auch noch beeinflussen kann. Zudem schützt der Sand noch zusätzlich die Folie und stellt ebenfalls einen Teil des Biotops dar, der mir in den meisten Folienteichen etwas zu kurz kommt (nach dem Prinzip: Folie und darauf ein paar Pötte mit Seerosen).

Überhaupt: Welcher Zone sollte ich den meisten Platz einräumen; in welchen Tiefenbereich "brummt der Bär" und ist für so einen Frosch- und Molchteich am wichtigsten?

Erfahrene Froschteichbesitzer vor!

Es dankt
Odo


----------



## Annett (6. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichzonen auch AUF Folie modelierbar? Welche Tiefe?*

Hallo Odo,

die Gestaltung direkt auf der Folie (auch wenn noch Vlies darauf liegt) kannst Du mit Sand und Kies vergessen. Das rutscht innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder ab, wenn die Stellen zu steil sind!
Einzig mit Mörtel und größeren Steinen könntest Du dann etwas abgrenzen. Aber auch da rutscht dann wieder das Substrat durch die Lücken der Steine; bleibt also m.M.n. nur Mörtel oder vorher modellieren. 
Ich hoffe, Du hast Dir das hier schon mal durchgelesen. 

Bei mir sitzen die __ Frösche, wenn sie die Wahl haben, im Frühjahr am liebsten auf der schwarzen Folie (die ja eigentlich nicht mehr sichtbar sein sollte  ), danach kommen Steine und der bewachsene Uferrand. Sonne außerhalb des Wassers wird immer bevorzugt, denn es handelt sich um 
wechselwarme Tiere, die zu dieser Jahreszeit nur so ihre Körpertemperatur erhöhen können.
__ Molche habe ich leider nicht zu bieten, es sei denn mein "Schwarzimport von Karsten" hat überlebt.  
Einige Froscharten graben sich neben dem Teich ein, andere überwintern mehr oder weniger an der tiefsten Stelle.
Zur Fortpflanzung treiben sich die Froschpärchen vermehrt im Flachwasserbereich herum. Irgendwo müssen sie ja ihre Laichschnüren auch deponieren. 

Als Substrat würde ich Dir für gutes Pflanzenwachstum einen lehmigen Sand empfehlen. Im Baustoffhandel wird er auch unter dem Begriff Verlegesand gehandelt. Wenn Du den nicht bekommen kannst, dann gib jeder neu gesetzten Pflanze etwas Lehm mit ins Pflanzloch und für den restlichen Teich Sand oder Kies mit max. 8mm Körnung.
Gröberer Kies setzt sich schnell mit Mulm zu und dann kommen die Algen....

Zur passenden Zone für die Molche bin ich überfragt.


----------



## Silke (6. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichzonen auch AUF Folie modelierbar? Welche Tiefe?*

Hallo,
naja, es geht schon, aber nur, wenn diese Bereiche ziemlich waagerecht sind. In meinem Flachwasserbereich, der sich tw. über 2-3 m Breite erstreckt, habe ich das ganz gut mit modellieren hinbekommen. Wenn man allerdings sehr viel drin rumläuft (Algen abfischen oder Blätter sammeln), tritt sich einiges auseinander. __ Frösche halten sich im ganz flachen Bereich auf, wo es schön zugewachsen ist, ebenso aber in Tiefen von 20-30 cm, wo sie sich im Gestrüpp verstecken können. Und ja, sie bevorzugen schöne schwarze aufgewärmte Folie


----------



## Annett (6. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichzonen auch AUF Folie modelierbar? Welche Tiefe?*

Hallo Silke,

in Anbetracht dieser Äußerung 





> inzwischen habe ich ein schönes Loch, lieber etwas zu tief ausgehoben als zu flach.


 ging ich von einem unterdessen etwas zu tief und zu steil geratenem Loch aus. 
Und ab einem gewissen Gefälle hält den Sand unter Wasser rein gar nichts davon ab zwischen den ausgelegten Kieselsteinen hindurchzufließen. Hab ich selbst schon so erlebt...  
Das man auf flachen Flächen selbige durch auffüllen anheben kann, ist hoffentlich jedem klar. Sonst würden die Binnengewässer ja nicht andauernd verlanden.  

Vielleicht bekommen wir ja mal Fotos gezeigt... damit wir nicht weiter rätseln müssen. 
Also Odo, schnapp Dir mal eine Kamera und dann raus in den Garten!


----------



## karsten. (6. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichzonen auch AUF Folie modelierbar? Welche Tiefe?*

Hallo 
ohne Detailkentnisse von Deiner Teichsitation
könnte man so "daherschwafeln": 

sogenannte Raschelsäcke
z.B. http://www.meshpack.com/raschel.html
gibt´s in allen Farben ,Qualitäten und Größen

oder Netzsäcke

auch bei ebay

könnte man je nach Geschmack  mit Kies , Lavabruch so 16/32 füllen 
halbrunde Terassen oder Haufen aufbauen 
die Säcke im Wa sser noch mit Kabelbindern verbinden
und am Ufer mit Kunstoffseilen befestigen
mit größeren Steinen und/oder Moorholz o.Ä die Konstruktion "auflockern"
und bepflanzen . __ Nadelkraut , Nadelsimse z.B.

Ich könnte mir auch Konstruktionen aus Eichenstämmen vorstellen die man
verbindet und mit Lava 
(meinem Favoritem)  
und Sand füllt. Lava hat auch noch den Vorteil ,dass es nass schön aussieht
 
und Aufgrund seiner großen aufgeschäumten Oberfläche jede Menn´ge Besiedlungsfläche bietet.
 Außerdem rutscht Lava nicht so .
z.B.  http://www.agstein.de/index.php?bereich=produkte&content_id=15&position=1
oder in Gartenbaubetrieben



mfG


----------



## odonata (6. Feb. 2007)

*Galerie von Odos Teich*

@ Karsten,
das ist eine pfiffige Idee - stimmt, die Oberfläche schlägt echt alles!

Also um die Sache jetzt etwas zu erhellen habe ich ne kleine Galerie eingerichtet; zu sehen unter



Sind nur 5 Bilder die die Entwicklung bis zum aktuellen Stand dokumentieren - freue mich auf Feedback!

Odo


----------



## Silke (7. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichzonen auch AUF Folie modelierbar? Welche Tiefe?*

Hallo, 
hmmm, da hast du ja ordentlich geackert. Wie willst du eigentlich das Wasser vom Hang ableiten? Es soll ja nicht hinter/unter die Folie laufen...
Tja, da würde ich dann Karstens Variante mit den Eichenstämmen vorziehen, um möglichst wenig Volumen zu verschenken.


----------



## odonata (7. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichzonen auch AUF Folie modelierbar? Welche Tiefe?*

Also der Hang besteht ja aus diesen Pflanzringen. Mein Plan ist, die Folie an der unteren Reihe der Pflanzringe hochzukanten und den Bereich davor mit saugfähigem Boden aufzufüllen. Die hangseitige Teichkante und die Steilseite an sich wird mit Böschungsmatte versehen.

Wasser, das nicht von den Pflanzen und Pflanzringen aufgenommen wird, kann sich so zunächst in dieser Rinne zwischen Teich und Pflanzringen sammeln ehe es  in den Teich geleitet wird. Über den Überlauf hinten wird im seltenen Extremfall überaschüssiges Wasser nach hinten ins Gelände abgeleitet.

Ein gewisses Einspülen von Substrat kann ich bei der Methode natürlich nicht verhindern aber ich denke, so ist es besser als wenn ich das Wasser in das dünnwandige Erdreich zwischen Teichfolie und Pflanzringe leite wo es dann eine schlammige Gleitzone zwischen Teich/Teichfolie und den Ringen bilden könnte. Bei der hier verwirklichten Konstruktion muß der Teich quasi den Gegendruck aufbauen den eine geschlossene Erdfläche leistet um einem ev. "Wandern" der Pflanzringe vorzubeugen (die unterste Reihe ist aber in Beton gesetzt; da muß schon viel passieren damit das der Fall ist...hoffe ich jetzt mal).

Grüßle
Odo


----------

